# I know i have DP and Anxiety, but is this still it?



## TannerMartinez (Mar 10, 2014)

It all started when i was just playing a video game. I was scratching my head and relized i had this bump in the back of my head. I had gotten a bloody nose before i noticed the bump, and when i felt that bump it made me just freak out. I still have it right now and i realized the bump about 1 hour ago. Now i have these weird feelings on my left side that something is moving or my heart is acting funny and my left arm seems like it is weak. I dont know if blurred vision is apart of anxiety or dp but i have never experienced blurred vision so sudden before. I am extremely dizzy and confused. It seems like my mind just blacks out for like 10 seconds and then im back to dp feeling. I cant stop worrying about my dizziness/lightheadedness because it is so intense. I almost feel like im going to just going to all of a sudden faint or die. My head feels really pressurized and heavy. My neck is stiff in the back. And the bump is where your neck meets the back of your head. It kinda hurts to put pressure on it. Im still very confused of whats going on around me and who i am and what im doing here. Someone please help! I dont know what this is.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

make a doctors appointment


----------

